# my 11 week old puppy ear wont stand??



## Khoasmaximus (Jun 5, 2015)

I have had my boy since birth i owned both parents, both are purebred German Shepherds, my boy is 11weeks on sunday and his ears have showed no sign of standing all of his litter mates ears are or have been standing for awhile...im a little concerned i know they go up and down during teething but they haven't even began to stand. Ive tried adding small amount of calcium to his diet to try to strengthen the cartilage...when should i think about conacting vet about taping? I would not be so worried but all his litter mates ears are up. ANY ADVICE? SUGGESTIONS? THANKS ?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Give it time, I wouldn't worry until at least 8 months about taping. Even if they stood now they may go up and down during the teething phase


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Check out this sticky thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html


----------

